# Secure email



## Ricky_blobby (Jun 13, 2015)

Help a non tech savvy brother out with some direction.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 13, 2015)

Sign up for proton mail.  One of the best free ones out there.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 13, 2015)

I have a few. Anonymousspeech.com, neomailbox.net, and safe-mail.net. Oh and I almost forgot about my securenym.net.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh but only the safe-mail.net is free


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 13, 2015)

Securenym, Anonymousspeech and prontomail appear to be the best out there at the moment.

Remember though, with the NSA nothing at all is truly secure! They have even compromised Tor!

Check out some of Rory's write-ups in the Safety and Precautions section of the Articles forum. Also he wrote a few articles for the newsletters regarding communication safety that you may want to read!


----------



## thebrick (Jun 13, 2015)

Another idea. Change accounts/names every so often. Keep moving. But nothing is 100%.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 13, 2015)

I signed up for countermail in March.  Pretty happy with it, except on a mobile phone I have to run it through the K9 mail app for it to work.  Takes a day or so to set it up and a little studying, but that is better than having someone intercept your private emails.  I believe the reason it is a little complex to set up is because of all the encrypting and decrypting.  It sends the email to your phone fully encrypted, and you have to enter a password to make it decrypt every time you log in.  Even if someone got your phone and checked it, all they would get is a bunch of gobbly gook, unless you gave them the decryption password.  Nothing is 100 percent, just try to make yourself a hard target.


----------



## Sully (Jun 13, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I signed up for countermail in March.  Pretty happy with it, except on a mobile phone I have to run it through the K9 mail app for it to work.  Takes a day or so to set it up and a little studying, but that is better than having someone intercept your private emails.  I believe the reason it is a little complex to set up is because of all the encrypting and decrypting.  It sends the email to your phone fully encrypted, and you have to enter a password to make it decrypt every time you log in.  Even if someone got your phone and checked it, all they would get is a bunch of gobbly gook, unless you gave them the decryption password.  Nothing is 100 percent, just try to make yourself a hard target.



Does this work for iPhone, or is it Android only? I've been looking for something like this for IOS and have come up empty so far. 

It kind of goes without saying that nothing truly safe. The best we can do is keep a low profile and make things as difficult as possible without making it inconvenient for ourselves. For most of us that aren't sources, the cops aren't going to spend much in the way of resources to try to bust us. If they have reason to suspect you as a dealer or trafficker, the resources they are willing to commit grow exponentially.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 13, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Does this work for iPhone, or is it Android only? I've been looking for something like this for IOS and have come up empty so far.
> 
> It kind of goes without saying that nothing truly safe. The best we can do is keep a low profile and make things as difficult as possible without making it inconvenient for ourselves. For most of us that aren't sources, the cops aren't going to spend much in the way of resources to try to bust us. If they have reason to suspect you as a dealer or trafficker, the resources they are willing to commit grow exponentially.



Yeah, I have it installed on my S4.  Go to the countermail site and read up on it.  I think it explains it pretty detailed.  The K9 mail is an external app that will work with countermail.  Took me a day or so and a couple emails to customer support to get it set up and figured out.  I am not a computer genius, nor am I am computer illiterate.  If I can figure it out, most anyone can.


----------



## Manticore (Jun 14, 2015)

I use proton mail, I also have safe-mail, but I don't use it much anymore.


----------

